# clé USB non effaçable



## martinette (1 Juin 2006)

j'ai acheté une clé USB censée être compatile mac et pc, or je peux lire et écrire dessus, mais impossible de retirer des éléments je suis obligée de passer sur PC!!!
quelqu'un a t il eu ce problème? pouvez vous recommander une clé USB-lecteur mp3 qui fonctionne bien?


----------



## Chuck_Joris (1 Juin 2006)

Lorsque sous osX tu mets un fichier de ta clef à la corbeille, il reste une copie du fichier dans le répertoire .Trashes de la clef USB. Ce dossier n'est visible que par windows ou par osx si tu as instalé je ne sais plus quel soft.

Bref, pour supprimer complétement le ficher, il faut vider la corbeille et tu retrouveras toute la capacité de ta clef.

Je ne sais pas s'il existe une méthode pour vider la clef USB sans vider la corbeille contenant des fichiers du disque dur. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait une manip ca m'interresse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2006)

Chuck_Joris a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas s'il existe une méthode pour vider la clef USB sans vider la corbeille contenant des fichiers du disque dur. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait une manip ca m'interresse.



Tu lances "Utilitaires de disque" (Applications/utilitaires), onglet "Effacer". Ta clé doit apparaître sous forme de deux icônes dans la liste de gauche (une pour la clé elle même, et une pour la partition (cette dernière porte le nom qui apparaît sous l'icône de ta clé quand elle monte sur le bureau).

Pour une utilisation mixte (Mac/PC) tu sélectionne la première icône, puis "Format DOS" dans le menu local et "Effacer".

Pour un usage Mac only, tu sélectionne la seconde icône, puis HFS étendu dans le menu local, et "Effacer".


----------



## martinette (4 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu lances "Utilitaires de disque" (Applications/utilitaires), onglet "Effacer". Ta clé doit apparaître sous forme de deux icônes dans la liste de gauche (une pour la clé elle même, et une pour la partition (cette dernière porte le nom qui apparaît sous l'icône de ta clé quand elle monte sur le bureau).
> 
> Pour une utilisation mixte (Mac/PC) tu sélectionne la première icône, puis "Format DOS" dans le menu local et "Effacer".
> 
> Pour un usage Mac only, tu sélectionne la seconde icône, puis HFS étendu dans le menu local, et "Effacer".



ok, mais du coup tu effaces complètement la clé, alors que mmoi je voulais juste effacer un fichier!


----------



## arcank (4 Juin 2006)

Vide la corbeille comme dis plus haut

Arcank


----------

